# Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?



## Rudy (18. Mai 2006)

Mit welchen Knoten verbindet man Leadcore und Hauptschnur?


----------



## BadPoldi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Hi,

Schlaufen!

sprich im leadcore ne schlaufe einspleisen und in die hauptschnur ne schlaufe binden. dann ineinanderschlaufen!

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Manni1980 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Hi Poldi,

bekommt man da keine Probleme wenn die beiden Schnüre aneinander reiben?

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Rudy (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Oder doch lieber den Grinner oder Clich?


----------



## zander55 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Ich verschlaufe das Leadcore auch mit der Hauptschnur, und hab noch nie Probleme mit abrieb der Schnur oder ähnlichen gehabt.


----------



## Rudy (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

also einfach einen schlaufenknoten?


----------



## fisch2080 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Habe da im Netz ne schöne Grafik gefunden. Denke erklärt sich von alleine.


----------



## Big Fish (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

*suche einen knoten denn ich an meiner fliegenschnurr(hauptschnurr mit schlaufe) möchte nun eine monofile schnurr verbinden aber wie wer kann helfen am besten mit zeichnung oder im internet wo ich was finden könnte  der quick-knoten ist net so mein ding was gibts noch danke erstmal danke mal im vorraus ...*


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Falsches Forum, schau bei den Fliegenfischern vorbei.


----------



## j4ni (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Oder du benutzt einfach den Schlaufenknoten der auf der Abbildung über deinem Beitrag abgebildet ist, was aber bestimmt nicht die feine Fliegenfischerart wäre


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

ich habe dafür einen Loop (Loop on Junction) an die Flugschnur gebunden, habe das mit einem Nadelknoten gemacht.


----------



## Maik Otto (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Hallo,


> Mit welchen Knoten verbindet man Leadcore und Hauptschnur


eigentlich ganz einfach  Ich mach das mit einem NOKNOT.
Entgegen vieler Bedenken hält das auch mit Mono
bestens.Es konnten bisher Fische bis 16 "Kilo" gezogen werden.Vor dem NOKNOT auf der MONO kommt bei mir noch 
ein Absenkblei von Fox,damit gibt es auch keine "Schnurschwimmer" mehr.Zur Abdeckung des NOKNOT verwende ich ein Stück Silikon.


----------



## Leski (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Da ich das Leadcore nur max.1,5m lang fische spleise ich einen wirbel in das Öhr und verbinde das andere Ende mit einem Klammerknoten an der Hauptschnur.Hält Bombenfest!!#6


----------



## j4ni (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Hallo? Schluss, Aus, Ende! Der eine will Fliegenschnüre verbunden wissen und die anderen werden sich in den letzten *zwei Jahren *wohl überlegt haben wie die beides aneinander bekommen...wobei ich auch den Doppelten Grinner nutze....einen Knotenlosverbinder (/Falls du den Knoten meinst...lies einfach nicht weiter  ) finde ich eher ach lassen wir das der Thread ist alt und ich müde


----------



## frummel (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

ich zieh die hauptschnur mit der splicenadel durch die aussenhaut vom leardcore..leg dann mit der hauptschnur ne schlaufe...wickel die hauptschnur durch schlaufe und um das leadcore 5 mal...bombenfeste sache..
kann man im film von maurice..
carp scene inverstigation gut sehen..


----------



## hummel. (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

einschlaufen !


----------



## Schorsch81 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Auf jeden Fall einschlaufen! Grinner sind mir schon gebrochen....


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Wieder mal einer der Hunds alte Threads ausgräbt......#6


----------



## Schleie! (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Alt, aber gut ^^

Ich bin auch noch am grübeln, wie ich es an meine 60er schlagschnur anbringen soll...
vom einschlaufen bin ich nicht so begeistert...gibts keine anderen knoten, außer noch den clinchknoten?


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mit welchen Knoten Leadcore und Hauptschnur verbinden?*

Wieso was hast gegen das einschlaufen?


----------

